# Very High oil pressure...



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

I am working on a 1997 Jetta GLS 2.0, with 167,XXX miles. On start up the oi filter gasket blows out, randomly. It also shuts off with out stuttering after idling for a couple minutes.
New head gasket
New PCV
New spark plugs, wires, cap, and rotor
I was wondering if anybody has had these problems and if anybody knows of a solution.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Very High oil pressure... (nutz4vws)*

let me start by saying that i've never personally performed a head gasket replacement,or ever had a 2.0L;but i know one can install the head gasket wrong~as in upside down,and it can block off some of coolant/oil passages in the head.that might be it,or your oil pump pressure valve is faulty.that's what i'd focus on..hope it's some help.


----------



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Very High oil pressure... (gruppe-b)*

I inspected the gasket and it appears to be in the right orientation. Do you know if changing just the pressure relief valve is possible?
Thanks again!!!


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Very High oil pressure... (nutz4vws)*

uh,honestly,i'd seek some professional help.i,thankfully,have never experienced problems like that.i really couldn't say for sure ~i was just offering some advice off the top of my head,ok







good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Very High oil pressure... (gruppe-b)*

Thanks.


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Very High oil pressure... (nutz4vws)*

The pressure relief valve in your oil pump may be stuck shut, it happened on my 87 16v golf, I bet you will find the oil pump feels like doo-doo butter when you spin it by hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

